
Casual Sex: Everyone Is Doing It - tosseraccount
http://www.newyorker.com/science/maria-konnikova/casual-sex-everyone-is-doing-it?intcid=mod-latest
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11977248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11977248)

